# Glass Fly Trap



## glass man

A friend gave me what I am pretty sure is a glass fly trap.

 It is 5 inches tall,round body..3 inches wide at base..little over an inch hole in the bottom[supposed to be there..6 flys embossed around on it..looks like camphor or vaseline glass..applied on the outside..can tell it is clear under that..because where it looks like a price sticker was once was and pulled off took the ? what ever finish was on it off..leaving a clear space...yellowish color..machine made.Has three round knobs of glass or feet on bottom.

 Any that has seen one knows what one looks like.
 I know there are people that collect them just don't know any.

 Curious if any one might know the value?Might sell it..will take pics. if any interest and if the value may be enough to fool with doing it.THANKS FOR ANY HELP!!JAMIE


----------



## AntiqueMeds

be careful there are a lot of repro fly traps being imported from China.


----------



## epackage

Is this one yours Jamie, it has 6 flies too, I think it's a repro...Jim




 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item3a719803ce&item=251013891022&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=TCBzwlqZTy6kBBsIdmb1GbIUC7s%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## AntiqueMeds

my sister gave me one like that with flies on it but it was a funky yellow or green color.


----------



## RED Matthews

HELLO glassman and others on this thread.  I have somewhere on the order of 35 or 40 fly traps.  Some are in FL and some in NY.  I have picked them up over the years and when we are in NY I always use one or two to keep down the fly population because our home there is in farm country.  I go to the local bait shop and get three or four dead minnows and put a couple of them in each of two traps with some water.  The traps have a piece of corn cob for a cork and a wire loop for hanging the trap up.  It doesn't take but two or three days to require dumping the dead flies out - and re setting the traps.  
 In colonial times they had to be very necessary for control.  After retirement they became an important item for me to collect.  The method of manufacture required a molded center slug in the bottom reversed funnel center - that had to be knocked out after the blowing opertion.  There were a lot of different shapes, sizes and colors of glass created by different glass house locations. 

 I think the one listed is a newer repro.   I have one large one my daughter brought back to me from France, and I know it is a repro.   RED Matthews


----------



## glass man

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> my sister gave me one like that with flies on it but it was a funky yellow or green color.


 

 THATS IT GUTH!THANKS JIM AND RED!Will use it for a fly trap with RED'S instructions!Since it was given to me..well no money in it of course.JAMIE


----------



## Stardust

That's c@@l guys ~ I would love to find a few of those ~ Ty Jamie, for posting ~ *


----------



## CreekWalker

The modern ones purchased at Tractor Supply are murder on the neighborhood flies!


----------

